# Gaggia Gauge



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Howdy folks, is there still a Gaggia Classic Pressure Gauge being passed about? Would it be possible to add myself to the list for it please? I can not find the thread any more.

Many Thanks

Chris


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Lookseehear was doing the pass round.

I ballsed my pressure up after doing it so will need it again. Think the bits are easy enough to source though.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks. Got the bits and made it myself.

I had previously used the method to measure the return volume from the OPV but according to the gauge the pressure was still sitting at 13bar static. I have pulled this down to 10 static and my extraction looks much better. The big cone has vanished.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Milesy, could you give me a link to the parts you got. Just going to get them and do myself. Many thanks


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

no bother.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120873578223?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110726500653?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110728574362?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I used my old spouted PF and removed the spouts leaving just the threaded outlet. I didn't need the thread seal tape in the end on mine as I got everything screwed up nice and tightly but worth getting anyway just in case. I also had to remove the old basket from the old PF and lock it in further to the right to get a good seal at the top.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Great stuff mate. Going to get them ordered now. I want everything right before my first ever grinder arrives next Wednesday. :thumbsup:


----------

